# Evgeny Mravinsky - top ten list?



## apbsen (Jun 14, 2013)

What are the top recordings by Evgeny Mravinsky?

I'm curious to hear more of this legendary conductor's recordings, but I'm not sure which releases are best -

both in terms of artistic quality and sound quality.

So what are, in your opinion, Mravinsky's top ten recordings..?


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Both artistically & in sound quality superb



















These Melodiya recordings have received a wonderful 'face-lift' from BMG. When you start to listen, soon you'll forget all technical imperfectness because of Mravinsky's grip on both the orchestra & audience. I recommend Melodiya recordings only in this refurbished BMG version.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

1. Tchaikovsky Symphonies 6,5,4
2. Hindemith Symphony, Harmonie der Welt
3. Bartok Music for Strings ...
4. Bruckner Symphony 8 (mono; uneven, but interesting)
5. Shostakovich Symphony 6
6. Salmanov Symphonies 1-4 (only recordings of this 20th Century symphony cycle)
7. Stravinsky: Apollon Musagete
8. Shostakovich Symphony 10
9. Beethoven Symphonies 5+7 (Leningrad classics; uneven, but interesting)
10. Mozart Symphony 39

Not recommended IMO: Stravinsky Agon, Shostakovich Symphony 15.

There´s a discography here: 
http://www32.ocn.ne.jp/~yemravinsky/discography.htm


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Joen just pre-wrote most of my list!

I would like to ad:
Shostakovich - Symphony No 5 (first recording from 1938 on Melodiya + any of the live performances documented, like 1973 on Russian disc)
Shostakovich - Symphony No 8 (1960 BBC Classics)
Shostakovich - Symphony No 11 (1957 Russian Disc)
Shostakovich - Symphony No 12 (1984 Erato)

Erato's (Warner) 12 CD box is a quite good place to start investigating Mravinsky if He is a bald spot in Your collection! 

/ptr


----------



## apbsen (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks a lot for both your wonderful suggestions, joen_cph and ptr!

It's extremely helpful and useful - 

and I'll look forward to getting better acquainted with Mravinsky's "oeuvre"


----------

